# help horse has raw armpits



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

My big AQHA has alot of deep wrinkles in his armpits and if gnats and sweat get in there it is just raw - horrible. I put swat on it and it heals fine but I was wondering if anyone has an idea to stop it. Is there a rubbing product that helps like a human runner puts on upper thighs type of thing?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Are you sure it's just wrinkles, sweat, and gnats making him raw? This type of injury is more typically caused by your girth is rubbing him raw.




> Galls are created when the girth pinches and rubs loose folds of skin. They typically occur under one or more of the following conditions:
> 
> 
> The horse's conformation -- usually an upright shoulder, "mutton" withers and a wide torso -- causes the girth to stay very close behind the elbows no matter where the saddle is initially placed.
> ...



From article Treatment for Girth Galls

Further articles:
http://www.equine-world.co.uk/horses_care/girth_galls.htm

http://www.naturalhorsetherapies.com/?p=29


----------



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for your reply I will make sure it is not his girth. I don't think it is as it is way up in his armpit/chest but I will for sure check it out as that would be horrible. No, I don't ride the big guy tell its healed


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

When you girth him up, lift each front leg up and forward and stretch it out. It will help pull out and smooth any wrinkles under the cinch. 

If he were mine I'd have a vet check him for mites or other irritation.


----------



## floored (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds like what a horse I just got has.. I'll take a pic later today and post to have you tell me if your horses looks anything like what I have been clearing up


----------

